# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  المثلث  المطبوع علي علب البلاستيك

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

المثلث المطبوع علي علب البلاستيك ماذا تعرف عنه؟


معنى المثلث والرقم المطبوع على علب البلاستيك قبل تشتري أي بلاستيك تعلم هذه الرموز
هذه الرموز تجدها على بعض الأدوات البلاستيكية
كالعلب والألعاب وغيرها .. فهل تعلم ما معناها ؟؟!!
...لنتعلم هذه الرموز المهمة :

المثلث الذى تراه فى الصورة علي العلبة يعني قابل للتدوير ، وإعادة التصنيع
وكل رقم داخل المثلث يمثل مادة بلاستيكية معينة ،
والحروف أسفل المثلث هي أختصار لإسم البلاستيك المرادف للرقم داخل المثلث .

الرقم 1 : يعنى آمن وقابل للتدوير .
يستخدم لعلب الماء والعصير والصودا وزبدة الفول السوداني ..
مع الحذر من استخدام هذه العلب لأكثر من مرة ،
لأنها مصنوعة لتستخدم لمرة واحدة فقط وتصبح سامة إذا أعيد تعبئتها .

الرقم 2 : يعنى آمن وقابل للتدوير :
يستخدم لعلب الشامبو والمنظفات ،
الحليب ولعب الأطفال ويعتبر من أكثر انواع البلاستيك أمنا خصوصا الشفاف منه .

الرقم 3 : بلاستيك ضار وسام اذا أستخدم لفترة طويلةوهو مايسمى بالفينيل أو ال PVC ،
يستخدم في مواسير السباكة وستائر الحمام ،
وكثيرا مايستخدم في لعب الأطفال وتغطية اللحوم والأجبان كبلاستيك شفاف
لذا يجب الحذر من هذا النوع بالذات
لأنه من أخطر أنواع البلاستيك وأرخصها لذا يستخدم بكثرة .

الرقم 4 : يعتبر بلاستيك آمن نسبيا وقابل للتدوير ،
يستخدم لصنع علب السيديهات وبعض القوارير واكياس التسوق .

الرقم 5 : من أفضل انواع البلاستيك وأكثرها أمنا ،
يناسب السوائل والمواد الباردة والحارة وغير ضار أبدا .
يستخدم في صناعة حوافظ الطعام والصحون وعلب الأدوية وكل ما يتعلق بالطعام .
أحرص على أن تكون كل مواعينك من هذا البلاستيك خصوصا علب طعام الأطفال
المستخدمة لوجبة المدرسة وقارورة الماء المستخدمة لأكثر من مرة .

الرقم 6 : يعتبر هذا البلاستيك خطر وغير آمن ،
وهو ما يسمى بالبولي ستايرين أو الستايروفورم ،
علب البرغر والهوت دوغ وأكواب الشاي اللي كأنها فلين
والمستخدمة الى عهد قريب في مطاعم الوجبات السريعة العالمية عندنا ،
مع العلم أنها منعت منذ أكثر من 20 سنه في أمريكا من قبل الحكومة
وماك دونالدز توقف عن استخدامها منذ 1980م !!!
الحذر من هذه المادة ، والتي لا تزال تستخدم في المطاعم والبوفيهات الشعبية .
كذلك هذه المادة من أسباب نقص طبقة الأوزون لأنها تصنع بأستخدام غاز CFC الضار .

الرقم 7 : هذا النوع لا يقع تحت أي تصنيف من الأنواع الستة السابقة ،وقد يكون عبارة عن خليط منها ،
والأمر الهام هنا
أن كثير من الشركات العالمية
بدأت تتجنبه بما فيها شركة TOYS R US الأمريكية للألعاب ، والتي تصنع كذلك رضاعات الأطفال .
و لا تزال هذه المادة محط جدال بين الأوساط العلمية .
الخلاصة : تجنب هذه المادة قدر الإمكان ،
إلا إذا ذُكر عليها أنها خالية من مادة BPA وتكتب على الرضاعات
كما يلي (BPA-free bottles. ) وتكون شفافة .

ملخص الموضوع لا تشتري أي بلاستيك ليس عليه رقم حتى لو كان لعبة طفل
أو حتى طاولة أو كرسي أو أي شي ممكن تستخدمه وتلمسه بيدك ، 

--------------------------
تحذير:
انتبه .. انتبه .. انتبه
احرص على البلاستيك الذي يحمل الرقم 5
فهو أكثر الأنواع أمانا بإذن الله بالنسبة لإعادة الأستخدام والحرارة للطعام ..
أما البلاستيك لمرة واحدة وله علاقة بالطعام أو الشراب فرقم 1 جيد .

هذا ملخص للسابق ذكره 
اطبعها وغلفها بلاصق أو شفاف واحتفظ بها في محفظتك كلما ذهبت للتسوق 

رقم (1) آمن لمرة واحدة - لا تعيد إستخدامه 

رقم (2) آمن وقابل للتدوير 

رقم (3)ضار وسام اذا أستخدم لفترة طويلة -أخطر أنواع البلاستيك 


رقم (4) آمن نسبيا وقابل للتدوير 

رقم (5) أفضل انواع البلاستيك وأكثرها أمناً ،
يناسب السوائل والمواد الباردة والحارة 
وغير ضار أبدا 

رقم (6) خطر وغير آمن 

رقم (7) تجنب هذه المادة قدر الإمكان 

والله يحفظنا وإياكم من كل سوء
( منقول)

*

----------

